# Lizards > Chameleons >  introducing my pride & joy x

## xxcrystalxx

hi everyone

my names crystal and im from the uk.id like to introduce my pride and joy sully.hes my male 7 month old nosey be panther chameleon.

he is super friendly and so sweet.many people are shocked how docile and interactive he is.he spends lots of time out with me and when hes not out with me hes asking to come out lol.he seems to have no fear of anything and ive never seen him stressed by anything either.i adore him and hes very special to me.

below is a video and lots of mixed pics from when i got him to now.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=52gybEamGFU

sully when i first gt him (5 months old)



sully at (6 months old)





sully now (7 1/2 months old)







sullys home

----------


## JLC

What a handsome boy!  I love how brilliant his colors are!  :Sunny:

----------


## ViperSRT3g

Wow, I'm loving his colors! Chameleons are so chill, they're awesome!

----------


## John1982

Beautiful cham and setup - he's a lucky one.

----------


## xxcrystalxx

thanks guys. :Smile: 

ill soon be buying a ball python (very excited) so ill have the 2 to spoil! xx

----------


## JoRandom

He's awesome! And exciting about your ball! Can't wait to see him.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## xxcrystalxx

thanks  :Smile:

----------


## AlexisFitzy

Made he's a handsome guy!! Super cute too  :Smile:  thanks for sharing. I love his bright colors! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

